# SF Poser — On MyPage?



## Trip_Wire (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is his my page article.:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=188320333

It reminded me, because of the music (RAP) of that retard we had here a short time ago. Do ya think it could be the same 'tard?

He seems to be a 'gangsta' as well.


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2009)

He lists...



> FT BRAGG/ LOS ALAMITOS, NORTH CAROLINA/ CALIFORNIA US
> 18B
> 3RD BTL/ 2OTH S.F GRP/ 19TH S.F GRP




A preliminary look shows that 3rd Bn, 20th grp is located in Fla.

He also has down...



> THE REST OF MY HOMEBOYS DIED IN COMBAT NEVER CAME HOME ONES a "RANGER"!! ALWAYS a "RANGER"!!! RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!!! ALL THE WAY!!! SOME GAVE SOME!!! SOME GAVE ALL!!!! U.S.ARMY RANGERS are among the most elite, if not the most elite, combat soldiers in the world. Being a RANGER is a function of attitude and state of mind, as well as a matter of skill and training. It is the fraternity of a highly select group within the profession of arms that few will attempt to join and into which even fewer will be initiated. To be a Ranger is a mark of excellence indicating a degree of success that few will achieve. The challenge of being a RANGER is to prove your ability to lead and command while undergoing significant mental, emotional, and physical stress. For those who have mastered this challenge, the coveted title of "ARMY RANGER" is their reward.



Considering he is SF and not a Ranger and is NG not AD that is interesting as there is no NG Ranger unit.

If it looks like a poser and smells like a poser...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 6, 2009)

pardus762, I agree! He is also being discussed on the PS board. I just wondered if he was the same 'gangsta 'tard we had here awhile ago.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets face it, SF, Rangers, Seals, PJ's, etc are all bad ass fraternities! I hate posers and wish that they can all be brought out and publicly humiliated. 

But there seem to be a never ending supply of them! Especially these days!!!

I guess I am going to stop getting pissed off at them. It is not like I am one of the Varsity guys myself. 

My wish for him is that he gets his ass handed to him by a real PRO in front of all his gangster buddies. I am talking about one of you (real operators) who looks very unassuming and maybe even harmless looking. I am talking about just disassemble this guy in a very public way and I hope it ends up on YouTube!

Then maybe he will catch some disease and then his dick falls off so he can not procreate!!!

What an Ass Bag!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 6, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Lets face it, SF, Rangers, Seals, PJ's, etc are all bad ass fraternities! I hate posers and wish that they can all be brought out and publicly humiliated.
> 
> But there seem to be a never ending supply of them! Especially these days!!!
> 
> ...



I agree...   I think part of it is the fantasy world people get sucked into.  Ever watch people re-live hollyweird movies as if they where real.   I like movies, great entertainment but any connection to reality, IMHO, is purely accidental.   Like drug store cowboys,  be what ever you want to be.   

I wanted to be a wannabe too,  I was hearing about jody, what a great time he was having.  I said to myself,  that's what I wannabe........  I guess I missed that one.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 6, 2009)

The other earlier 'gangsta' was out of Athens, Ga....and was a black hood rat...

No-one spells or writes it like this.......no-one:



> 3RD BTL/ 2OTH S.F GRP/ 19TH S.F GRP



Posers do tho....

He also has a bunch or 'Rangers Lead the Way' hooah-isms in his profile but nothing SF....wonder why??

......Mr. Diaz......POSER.


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2009)

razor_baghdad said:


> The other earlier 'gangsta' was out of Athens, Ga....and was a black hood rat...
> 
> .



Yeah, a whole other poser POS.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 6, 2009)

"I wanted to be a wannabe too, I was hearing about jody, what a great time he was having. I said to myself, that's what I wannabe........ I guess I missed that one."

LMAO

Yeah, people need to be liked and want respect but many out in the world don't realize you earn it by NOT trying to earn respect!!! 
Kinda sad really, because they feel empty or less than they wish they really are and instead of making something of themselves they grab on to fiction and try to convince everyone around them it is REAL. But it gets real bad when they start believing their own PRESS! Then they are just F'ing nuts!!!

What they don't get is that there is so much more going on for those that really are those images they portray. They don't know that the real deal folks can spot them a mile away! Even for those of us that only made the JV squad can see them coming!!!

They are just like the Val Kilmers of the world and only actors. Making claims and statements that seem reasonable to them but the reality of facts for those that did those things in real life know it is something much bigger than themselves. I becomes something that they were a part of rather than about that one lone ranger wannabe.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Why do people do this?  It will not help you pick up chicks or make up for your malformed genitalia.


----------



## AWP (Mar 6, 2009)

3/20 SFG(A) has a company in NC. If this guy were legit he'd know some of its history. While I've mostly forgotten the names of the guys I knew from there, I still remember details. Were he legit, he should have no problem with the big picture on the unit.


----------



## MCA325 (Mar 6, 2009)

What a jack@ss, my favorite line in that whole page is: 





> U MAKE THEM STRONG!! ILL MAKE THEM ARMY STRONG!!!



lol "HE" will make them army strong.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 7, 2009)

i think the main problem is badassness and overall awesometudity. You wouldnt have groupies if it wasnt for rock stars, you dig? I blame all of us for doing the job and giving the "I could have done selection if it wasnt for the rucking/water/physical standards/shooting/my trick knee/the last eval/the instructors didnt like me (pick one or more of the preceeding)" crowd. You should all be ashamed. 

I LOVE posers. i wish they would stop taking up all my o2.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 7, 2009)

This tard is a total duechbag !!!  

With all his nonsense he's not smart enough to know to actually fabricate dates and times of graduation and college that coincide with his fantasy of being a Ranger and Special Forces qualified.  When did he have time to go to the Ranger Regiment with those dates ?  In the pic over across the street he has his SF tab over his Ranger tab with a Ranger Regiment Scroll and a Ranger combat scroll on his right sleeve of his Class A's. 

Master Blaster wings on his ACU's with a CIB to boot. All that after he graduated community college in 2003 ?  How did he complete 65 jumps in less than 3 years ??

This kid was one busy soldier. 


Someone in the know needs to contact the 19th SF Group and the Ranger Regiment and get his ass handed to him.  I'm betting he's a reservist or National Guard soldier at a very low level and has all his "Gang Banger" bro's thinking he's hot shit. 

Would the Latin Kings stand for an outright liar in their gang ?  :uhh:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 7, 2009)

Just shoot him in the face.  That's what Admiral Boorda would do... :)


----------



## Scotth (Mar 9, 2009)

His timelines are retarded.

My favorite part:

*Education:*In college
*Occupation:*U.S SPECIAL FORCES
*Income:*$250,000 and Higher

They must have pasted a nice pay-rate increase from the military that I missed.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 9, 2009)

Scotth said:


> They must have pasted a nice pay-rate increase from the military that I missed.



You have to factor in all the special pays


----------



## Ravage (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the M1 Garand though.


----------



## jester281 (Mar 9, 2009)

Those pics can be googled and downloaded by any clown with a connection to the internet. Doesn't the Army still do background checks? Can't believe they would let that quality earn any beret and dishonor those that deserve it.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 9, 2009)

Forget the posing. I want to stop the shithead for his horrible spelling. 

PS
WTF is a BTL?


----------



## sgtlew (Mar 9, 2009)

Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato.  Usually known as a BLT by those not retarded.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 9, 2009)

rick said:


> ... WTF is a BTL?



Barely Typing Loser.

LL


----------



## dusty (Mar 9, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Why do people do this?  It will not help you pick up chicks or make up for your malformed genitalia.



I always picked up chicks _because_ of my malformed genitalia.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 11, 2009)

As a Paramedic I have come across alot of stupid things. Dildo's stuck in asses, car crashes with partial ejection and a handbook on how to properly kill one's self. I suggest that this fuck stain sit in a warm bathtub with bubbles, drink a glass of red wine and contemplate slicing his wrists (lenght wise of course) while slowly hemmoraging into the bath only to be found in profound shock by the Paramedics. The Paramedics (me) would then reconize him and proceed to yell really loud @ him while I save his life on the way to shock trauma. He would then survive, only to be moshed by a few of Shadowspear's finest. That I think would be a fitting retort to his assisine myspace profile. Thank you all for your understanding.

P.S.: Slow night @ work. I am bored.
F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> As a Paramedic I have come across alot of stupid things. Dildo's stuck in asses, car crashes with partial ejection and a handbook on how to properly kill one's self. I suggest that this fuck stain sit in a warm bathtub with bubbles, drink a glass of red wine and contemplate slicing his wrists (lenght wise of course) while slowly hemmoraging into the bath only to be found in profound shock by the Paramedics. The Paramedics (me) would then reconize him and proceed to yell really loud @ him while I save his life on the way to shock trauma. He would then survive, only to be moshed by a few of Shadowspear's finest. That I think would be a fitting retort to his assisine myspace profile. Thank you all for your understanding.
> 
> P.S.: Slow night @ work. I am bored.
> F.M.



Would you actually IV him and give him fluids before or after SS members are able to see this stupid shit stunt ???


----------



## Muppet (Mar 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Would you actually IV him and give him fluids before or after SS members are able to see this stupid shit stunt ???





Well 82nd. I would of course save him prior to him dying. I would not want to miss the chance seeing him get moshed by a few of our brothers such as Car, Pardus and the like. Your welcome all. My present to you all for being who you guys ad gals are.

F.M.
P.S.: My crew and I just earned another stork tonight so that makes up for me being pissed.


----------



## QC (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe when he's dead, we can send him to that morgue with that weird necrophiliac guy, just to finally put the icing on the cake.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 11, 2009)

Former SEALs used to track posers down and show up on their doorstep with a video camera. Don't know if they still do, but they were pretty effective busting wannabes. Some of you SF guys should pay this little POS a visit just to watch the yellow run down his leg.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> ... P.S.: My crew and I just earned another stork tonight so that makes up for me being pissed.



Congrats!

LL


----------



## Muppet (Mar 13, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Congrats!
> 
> LL





Thanks. Was a weird one as usual.

F.M.:eek:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 13, 2009)

More from the 'gangsta' Ranger GB:

http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r275/TRUSTY18/?start=all

Unbelievable.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2009)

> Hi there! I aspire to be in SF someday, and I had a question- your myspace page says you're an 18B with 19th Group, but you've got 2LT bars on your Class A's. Being an 18B is my top choice of MOS, so can you tell me how you managed to become both an O and anything other than an 18A? You must be on some kind of HLSD team to have those kinds of qualifications, is your 18A a 4-star? Please let me know! Thank you Lt. Garcia!



:uhh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2009)

No EIB or CIB, but Scroll for a combat patch. No jump wings, but he has a SF tab He’s an expert everything but puts an ARCOM in front of a Purple Heart. Left side scroll is to low as well and to top it all off, no regimental insignia and the blue cord is on the wrong side… :doh:

Some of you HSLD tower of power wears, should pay this 18th St badass a visit.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 13, 2009)

LMAO - amateur hour!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 13, 2009)

08steeda said:


> LMAO - amateur hour!!!



Being a Marine, I am pretty clueless on how the Army does things.  I have enough problems remembering how we (Marines) did things.  This has been a enjoyable and educational thread.  I hope you guys can nail the baster.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2009)

These guys make me throw up in my mouth, a lot.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 13, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Being a Marine,.... nail the baster.



You spell like an Army dude, Jarhead.... 































Webster


----------



## G-Man222 (Mar 28, 2009)

jester281 said:


> Those pics can be googled and downloaded by any clown with a connection to the internet. Doesn't the Army still do background checks? Can't believe they would let that quality earn any beret and dishonor those that deserve it.



With utmost respect, I know I'm a civilian, and it's not really my place.

But...

Looking at even his default picture of his myspace. I honestly don't think he's even serving in the Army.

I did looking into the Army National Guard in as many Eastern States as I could obtain rosters for (I'm quite resourceful) and I can't find a Garcia anywhere with exception to a 92Y, an 88M, and a total of three 31Bs, none of which according to their own myspace pages I've dug up, look anything like him.

So my conclusion, he is not in the National Guard, and his inability of attention to detail, and lack of proper Army dress codes. He's not serving in any component of the Army.

Even in his default myspace pic of his ACU Over-Shirt. It looks like it's 2-3 sizes larger than he actually is. Which doesn't conform to any Army Standards in wear of ACUs.

And also the fact if you magnify his photograph of his default, he wears an enlarged Army Aviator Wings on top of his Airborne Jump Wings. (very enlarged Aviator Wings, I can't find any sources of information of Aviators Wings that large even being issued in the Army)

If I've stepped my bounds, I apologize.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 28, 2009)

G-Man222 said:


> With utmost respect, I know I'm a civilian, and it's not really my place.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...





Actually your very observant.  Good post. ;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 28, 2009)

This is why I don't use myspace...

Good snooping dude.


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Mar 29, 2009)

lol Wow this guy is a PoS...My Ranger scrolled bud broke my nose from drunken sparring, I couldn't imagine what he'd do to this disgrace, but I would like to watch.


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Apr 1, 2009)

Idiots like this guy and others is why Army SF needs to have a system like the SEALS, they will vett and hunt anyone down who turns out to be poser.


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2009)

Calc_N_Place said:


> Idiots like this guy and others is why Army SF needs to have a system like the SEALS, they will vett and hunt anyone down who turns out to be poser.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Apr 2, 2009)

Calc_N_Place said:


> Idiots like this guy and others is why Army SF needs to have a system like the SEALS, they will vett and hunt anyone down who turns out to be poser.





pardus said:


> Sounds good to me.



Perhaps pardus would like to volunteer to hunt down posers.;)


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2009)

IF I were SF I'd be happy too , alas, not my lane...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Poetic_Mind said:


> Perhaps pardus would like to volunteer to hunt down posers.;)





pardus said:


> IF I were SF I'd be happy too , alas, not my lane...



You have left yourself wide open here my friend, I'm sure Headshot will be along to prove me right soon...


----------



## Jacobman (Apr 2, 2009)

What a joker, one of those pics is a wallpaper. 

http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?p=Military-American-7035.jpg&i=7035


----------



## harryd56 (Oct 1, 2009)

"May he be infested viciously and profusely about the anus rectum cavity with the fleas and ticks of a thousand Arabian camels."

*And if that don't work...*

"When the bloody piles possess him and corns grow on his feet, and crabs as big as wagon wheels roll down his balls to eat. When his intestines become infested and he's found that he's a sypheletic wreck, may he fall through his own asshole and bring his fucking neck."


----------



## Manolito (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys couldn't hurt a guy like I was hurt. I took a group of school boys up a river using clear overlays and for taking them farther than I had to they wanted to do something nice for me. Four weeks later a small wooden cask of 151 rum showed up and I can tell you that was the worst ass whoopin I have ever gotten. 
PS I am posing as the guy that carried your luggage so if you want to get even stop by I know how to hurt you.


----------



## Papa Bear (Nov 1, 2009)

whats a Masonic Emblem doing in his photobucket album? IMO, this guy has a thing for the exclusive boy's clubs...a wannabe's wannabe...


----------



## dknob (Nov 1, 2009)

Man.. this guy actually has a Ranger Tab decal posted on his rear window.

The people who drive by this hood rat must think little of Rangers now. Let alone the people he talks to. I think Stolen Valor Act should apply to this shit too.


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 15, 2010)

how 'bout this guy? killed 2 already in 2 separate traffic altercations, mom's a nutcase...shot it out with the local LEOs (your Fed's counterpart) while being taken into custody...here's his photo from facebook

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?p...5034#!/photo.php?pid=10875200&id=430037635034


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 15, 2010)

Papa Bear said:


> how 'bout this guy? killed 2 already in 2 separate traffic altercations, mom's a nutcase...shot it out with the local LEOs (your Fed's counterpart) while being taken into custody...here's his photo from facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?p...5034#!/photo.php?pid=10875200&id=430037635034



Was he a Ranger ? Or a poser ?   One thing is for sure, he's a scumbag. 

Here is the video of his shootout and arrest.


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 15, 2010)

Take him down.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 15, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Was he a Ranger ? Or a poser ?   One thing is for sure, he's a scumbag.



Well looking at his pic from Facebook he sure looks like a poser.  Dress A Casual must be a new standard because apparently ties are no longer required.  Since when did you pin qual badges above breast pockets and then ribbons above that?  Among other mistakes.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2010)

He's a badass, he's done more than 50 tours in Iraq according to one of his facebook friends... 



> Of course Jason is in custody, so he need to be arraigned, and he need his day in court, no doubt about that.
> Personally, I don’t believe he is guilty and If he wished to shoot the NBI that raided Marlene house they would all be dead. As he is, a Top trained professional soldier. And with his kind of training, it is for... life that you will never forget it. This is like eating, and drinking, you need to stay alive. Remember more then 50 tours in IRAQ First man thru the door, if you fail you are dead!!!!!!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotth said:


> Well looking at his pic from Facebook he sure looks like a poser.  Dress A Casual must be a new standard because apparently ties are no longer required.  Since when did you pin qual badges above breast pockets and then ribbons above that?  Among other mistakes.


 
The only badge I saw above the ribbons, was a CIB with the rest of the qualification badges below the ribbons, This is the correct way to do it in the Army. His beret, didn't look like what most real Rangers, would wear. Of course, wearing Class A Greens without a tie is a no go!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 15, 2010)

RB said:


> More from the 'gangsta' Ranger GB:
> 
> http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r275/TRUSTY18/?start=all
> 
> Unbelievable.


 

Yeah, in looking through his 'album' I noticed he has a picture of the 11th Ranger Company Scroll over the 40th ID, which is a Korean War Era Ranger Company. What a dip-shit!


----------



## Brando (Feb 15, 2010)

ROFL at the more than 50 tours.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 15, 2010)

Assenhimer he is. Frag the tard.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Papa Bear said:


> how 'bout this guy? killed 2 already in 2 separate traffic altercations, mom's a nutcase...shot it out with the local LEOs (your Fed's counterpart) while being taken into custody...here's his photo from facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?p...5034#!/photo.php?pid=10875200&id=430037635034


 
He just a missunderstood Ranger turned Gangster... :doh:

I really can't understand the thinking of these clowns.


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 16, 2010)

well, a lot of people seems to love him. i can't wait till he gets in the pen, he'll surely get a lot of lovin' there, but not like the love momma gives... ought to hold on tight to that bar of soap.



J.A.B. said:


> He just a missunderstood Ranger turned Gangster... :doh:
> 
> I really can't understand the thinking of these clowns.


 
and he's a lousy shooter


----------



## moobob (Feb 16, 2010)

Read somewhere that he was in 25th ID in Hawaii, discharged "Under Honorable Conditions" after a year and some months. Also graduated Univ of Hawaii so he'd be a SPC coming in.


----------



## Meat (Mar 3, 2010)

pardus said:


> He lists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


If you compare his first few sentences with the last sentences, the first ones sound like they were written by a 3rd grader and the last ones read like a cut and paste from some solder-of-fiction type website.  What a joke.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Mar 3, 2010)

burying head...... I am so embarrased thank god there are people who know the difference. This kid deserves a punch in the mouth form my ol lady.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 3, 2010)

A poser? On a social networking site?!

View attachment 11720


----------



## Wylieciote (Mar 8, 2010)

The part that he mentions in his blah blah about "SOME GAVE SOME!!! SOME GAVE ALL!!!!" is a title to a Billy Ray Cyrus song.  What an idiot, he cant even be original about this stuff let alone lie his ass off.


----------



## cbiwv (Mar 8, 2010)

SF, Rangers, and combat veterans in general typically do not boast of their accomplishments.


----------



## Chaske (Mar 9, 2010)

08steeda said:


> What an Ass Bag!!!



Ass Bag I like that.


----------

